# Must haves on the yak



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok now that i found a yak , what are the must haves out on the water? tools? saftey equipment and so on.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

get a good comfy lifejacket, the lightest and most powerful paddle u can afford and some kind of tackle storage device


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, a yak that floats nicely would be a good start...don't ask me how I know


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You'll also need an anchor system, and a 'running' light for night time fishing.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Lol*



AtlantaKing said:


> Well, a yak that floats nicely would be a good start...don't ask me how I know






PLEASE TELL. Share a good laugh with a fellow darksider?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> You'll also need an anchor system, and a 'running' light for night time fishing.



what weight do you recommend ? anycertain brand /model? place?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

In shallow water, i just use a downrigger ball (i think it's a 5 or 6 lb, not positive though) or a stakeout pole if it's real skinny water.

For the deeper stuff with more current, i have a 1.5 lb folding claw type with 2' of chain and it holds fine as long as you let out enough line like any other anchor.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*visit 7-11*

a milk crate.........visit your local 7-11 or other convenience store and rod holders, many types to choose from.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

A fishfinder was my first improvement to my yak. Next was the addition of two scottie rod holders in addition to my two flush mounts. I messed around with a crate but I find myself usually leaving it in the trunk. Another thing that was extremely important was a place to store fish. I am mostly a catch and release person but I will keep flounder, tog, and stripers so I purchased one of the soft kayak coolers that mount on the bow. A good pfd that you will wear is also a must. As far as other things I think it depends on what type of water you will be fishing in and what species you will be targeting.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I use a 5lb folding claw anchor. Used to use a 1.5 with the Caper, but it didn't hold real well in strong current. Maybe with a chain it would though.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the heads up ill look into them .


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Know for a fact ya need a PDF and also think some kind of noise making device *aka whistle* not sure about the rest but someone will come up with the regs for yaks.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i always have these:food,water,bug repellant and sun tan lotion.don't carry too many rods becouse they just get in the way.


----------

